# Not an assignment of the week...



## hobbes28 (Sep 10, 2005)

Because Amanda does those.   Anyway, here is an assignment for anyone that is willing to accept it.  I really like all of these assignments but have started thinking about what I have been doing to not take pictures and came up with this:  I just don't take the camera out of the bag because somehow I feel like it would take too long for everything to happen and set up and blah..so I don't even bother.  That and I just finished shooting a roll of slide film that I've been shooting for the past two months.  Here's where the idea comes to play...  We picked up one of those disposable cameras each and sometime this week, we are both going to take these cameras out somewhere.  

Our assignment is to break these things open and shoot the entire roll in the span of *one hour*.  We're not just going to shoot pictures of the sky, or the grass but actually shoot pictures we normally would, but quickly as we have to shoot all of the pictures and we won't do the normal "Ahhh, that's not really a good enough picture for me to shoot" saying instead of making it the right shot.  So, anyone else that would like to participate surely can but you have to follow the rules on time here.  We will post the results when they are done.  Not all the pictures will make the cut of keeper but all will be shown in some form or another.

That is your mission if you choose to accept it. :mrgreen:


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 10, 2005)

Interesting idea. I shot a disposable camera in about a day once, it came out with some suprisingly good pictures.


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 10, 2005)

My 3 year old shot some damn good pics w/a disposable.  She was a bit disappointed that she couldn't view the shot on the 'screen' instantly, but was happy when we picked up the prints.  

I'm in...


----------

